# Excel und Zeitplaneinrichtung



## DominikMimler (31. Juli 2005)

Ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Excel und VB programmierung aus, und möchte einen zeitplan für alle halben stunden für sagen wir 5 mitarbeiter jeden tag erstellen kann mir irgendwer einen ansatz zeigen wie ich das programmiere das er mir in einer tabelle der reihe nach vom heutigen tag bis zu dem tag in 3 monaten so einen plan anzeigt?

Dann hab ich einige Excel Haushaltsbuchbeispiele gefunden und da ist oben eine Art Userform und unten die Tabelle wie kann ich das realisieren?

mfg Dominik!


----------



## Orakel (1. August 2005)

Hallo Dominik,

zu Deinem ersten Punkt





> Ich kenne mich ein wenig mit Excel und VB programmierung aus, und möchte einen zeitplan für alle halben stunden für sagen wir 5 mitarbeiter jeden tag erstellen kann mir irgendwer einen ansatz zeigen wie ich das programmiere das er mir in einer tabelle der reihe nach vom heutigen tag bis zu dem tag in 3 monaten so einen plan anzeigt?


Also vom Ansatz her würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
Schleife für Datum von Heute bis in 90 Tagen
    Schleife von Anfangsuhrzeit bis EndeUhrzeit in 30 Minuten schritten
        Ausgabe Datum + Uhrzeit in Spalte 1
        Formatierung der Zelle.

Ausgabe erreichst Du mit Cells(Zeile, Spalte).Value = Wert
Formatieren geht mit Cells(Zeile, Spalte).NumberFormat = "dd.mm.yy   hh:mm"
Also in etwa so:

```
Private Sub Zeit1()
    Dim nCounter1               As Integer
    Dim nCounter2               As Integer
    Dim nAnzahlEintraege        As Integer
    Dim nRowCounter             As Integer
    Dim dTag                    As Date
    
    Const dStartTime            As Date = "8:00"
    Const dEndTime              As Date = "18:00"
    Const nTage                 As Integer = 90
    Const nMinutes              As Integer = 30

    nRowCounter = 1
    dTag = Date
    nAnzahlEintraege = (dEndTime - dStartTime) / (1 / 1440 * nMinutes)

    For nCounter1 = 1 To nTage
        For nCounter2 = 1 To nAnzahlEintraege + 1
            Cells(nRowCounter, 1).Value = dTag + dStartTime + ((nCounter2 - 1) * (1 / 1440 * nMinutes))
            Cells(nRowCounter, 2).Value = dTag + dStartTime + ((nCounter2 - 1) * (1 / 1440 * nMinutes))
            Cells(nRowCounter, 3).Value = dTag + dStartTime + ((nCounter2 - 1) * (1 / 1440 * nMinutes))
            Cells(nRowCounter, 1).NumberFormat = "dddd"
            Cells(nRowCounter, 2).NumberFormat = "dd.mm.yyyy"
            Cells(nRowCounter, 3).NumberFormat = "hh:mm"
            nRowCounter = nRowCounter + 1
        Next nCounter2
        dTag = dTag + 1
    Next nCounter1
End Sub
```


Für Dein zweites Problem würde ich einfach mal die Symbolleiste "Steuerelement Toolbox" einblenden.

Hoffe, das ist Ansatz genug

Das Orakel


----------



## DominikMimler (1. August 2005)

Danke das war ein super Ansatz wirklich!

5 Sterne wenns welche gäbe!  

mfg Dominik


----------

